# Assos SuperLeggera Lady Short Sleeve Question



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm thinking of buying this jersey for my girl and wanted to ask the ladies here. Does one wear a bra underneath this short sleeve jersey? 

nS.superLeggera Lady - ASSOS of Switzerland

I'm thinking no.

Thanks


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Yes, normally one would wear a bra under that. There is no mention of an internal bra.

And I hate you because I've been wanting a tank top style jersey, but wasn't sure I could give up the full zips on my short sleeve jerseys. And now I'm going to be out a pretty penny if I want one!


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

jorgy said:


> Yes, normally one would wear a bra under that. There is no mention of an internal bra.
> 
> And I hate you because I've been wanting a tank top style jersey, but wasn't sure I could give up the full zips on my short sleeve jerseys. And now I'm going to be out a pretty penny if I want one!


Sooooo....... is that a no? From the pictures it looks to be a very tight fit and I swear I saw a nipple from one of those pictures.

These go for about $230 btw.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

Keoki said:


> Sooooo....... is that a no? From the pictures it looks to be a very tight fit and I swear I saw a nipple from one of those pictures.
> 
> These go for about $230 btw.


I'd wear a bra. I think most women would even if they were not well-endowed it's a white jersey! I wouldn't go by the models displaying their nipples, LOL.

Try $240!! It does look just about perfect for hot weather, though. Having to pull a tight jersey off when you're all sweaty isn't any fun, so the full zip is key.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Keoki said:


> Sooooo....... is that a no? From the pictures it looks to be a very tight fit and I swear I saw a nipple from one of those pictures.
> 
> These go for about $230 btw.




I'm sorry. This can't be for real. Seriously.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

jorgy said:


> I'd wear a bra. I think most women would even if they were not well-endowed it's a white jersey! I wouldn't go by the models displaying their nipples, LOL.
> 
> Try $240!! It does look just about perfect for hot weather, though. Having to pull a tight jersey off when you're all sweaty isn't any fun, so the full zip is key.


Try $200.66 free shipping.

Assos NS Super Leggera Ladies Sleeveless Jerse | Buy Online | ChainReactionCycles.com


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

JayTee said:


> I'm sorry. This can't be for real. Seriously.


I'm not trolling!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Sure. 

Right. Whether a particular cycling jersey requires a bra or not influences whether you get it for your "girl"? Oh yes, don't forget it is full zip, so if there's no bra it could be like Mardi Gras on a bike ride! 

And when given an answer, an appropriate puzzled follow-up is to basically say "well it looks tight and I see nipples?" You make a compelling argument ... not.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

JayTee said:


> Sure.
> 
> Right. Whether a particular cycling jersey requires a bra or not influences whether you get it for your "girl"? Oh yes, don't forget it is full zip, so if there's no bra it could be like Mardi Gras on a bike ride!
> 
> And when given an answer, an appropriate puzzled follow-up is to basically say "well it looks tight and I see nipples?" You make a compelling argument ... not.


Cool story bro!


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

yeah. I'm not your bro.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

JayTee said:


> yeah. I'm not your bro.


If you don't have anything constructive to say......please shut the **** up.


----------



## JayTee (Feb 3, 2004)

Keoki said:


> If you don't have anything constructive to say......please shut the **** up.


Alrighty, troll. I guess you just weren't getting it. I'm a woman, been participating in this forum since its inception, and yeah, I'm a little protective of it against newcomer young boys who use it as a platform for sexist amusement. 

You could have explained why bra vs no bra or tightness and nipples in sales photos has jack to do with whether you should buy this for "your girl" but instead made some weird "bro" joke as if you and I are bonded over your questions. 

Who is it, then, who is not really posting anything productive?


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

JayTee said:


> Alrighty, troll. I guess you just weren't getting it. I'm a woman, been participating in this forum since its inception, and yeah, I'm a little protective of it against newcomer young boys who use it as a platform for sexist amusement.
> 
> You could have explained why bra vs no bra or tightness and nipples in sales photos has jack to do with whether you should buy this for "your girl" but instead made some weird "bro" joke as if you and I are bonded over your questions.
> 
> Who is it, then, who is not really posting anything productive?


That would be you. I've asked a simple 1 ****ing question and now I get your response (which I really don't like). All you needed to do was respond either with a "NO" or "YES". It's not F'n rocket science. If you feel offended in some sort of sexist way......then **** you.

Edit: Forgot include F'n


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm thinking of buying shorts for my live-in leather-daddy sex-slave for when we go on epic tandem rides in the country. Do you think Primal or Castelli would show off his erection better?

KTHXBAI


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Aindreas said:


> I'm thinking of buying shorts for my live-in leather-daddy sex-slave for when we go on epic tandem rides in the country. Do you think Primal or Castelli would show off his erection better?
> 
> KTHXBAI


Castelli! If not JaysupersensitiveTee will probably come down on you for being sexist.


----------



## snapdragen (Jan 28, 2004)

JT has you pegged.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

snapdragen said:


> JT has you pegged.


Aweeee!!!!!!!!:cryin:


----------



## ToF (Jan 18, 2008)

Hello ToF,
It appears that you have not posted on our forums in several weeks, why not take a few moments to ask a question, help provide a solution or just engage in a conversation with another member in any one of our forums?

And now I remember why.


----------



## jorgy (Oct 21, 2005)

snapdragen said:


> JT has you pegged.


Yep. Went right over my head.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

jorgy said:


> Yep. Went right over my head.


The only positive advise I've got from this thread was yours.

Thank you. 

I've thought I've done that with my reply with the link from ChainReachtionCyclist for a cheaper price.


----------



## Aindreas (Sep 1, 2010)

Keoki said:


> Castelli! If not JaysupersensitiveTee will probably come down on you for being sexist.


Probably not. We both belong to a super-secret society dedicated to Booty. Consequently, we have little concern for either bras or nipples.


----------



## Keoki (Feb 13, 2012)

Aindreas said:


> Probably not. We both belong to a super-secret society dedicated to Booty. Consequently, we have little concern for either bras or nipples.


More power to you. Hope her booty brings you peace. :thumbsup:


----------



## il sogno (Jul 15, 2002)

We're usually pretty helpful here Keoki, but we don't take kindly to insults. Take a couple days off to chill.

p.s. She should wear a bra under that thing.


----------

